# Stormtroopers Codex Pre-Orders



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Not really sure where to classify them, they aren't IG but they are a codex.








http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...e.jsp?catId=cat440160a&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

That Taurox is simply the worst thing GW has ever produced. 

I'm no GW hater, I have 23 years behind me but that thing is just terrible.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Updated the title. It's the Storm Trooper Codex.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Zion said:


> Updated the title. It's the Storm Trooper Codex.


Thanks I was being a little pissy because I expected the new Astra Militarium codex


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

HokieHWT said:


> Thanks I was being a little pissy because I expected the new Astra Militarium codex


Looks like next month.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

:cray:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

HokieHWT said:


> :cray:


Today's WD put the improved Stormtroopers into the Guard codex at least, that's gotta be worth something.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

It is, but I'm am not a huge fan of buying a storm trooper force, I just want some rules fixed in the IG codex to match some of the crap that Tau has. I didn't figure on buying 2 new codexes....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

HokieHWT said:


> It is, but I'm am not a huge fan of buying a storm trooper force, I just want some rules fixed in the IG codex to match some of the crap that Tau has. I didn't figure on buying 2 new codexes....


New Stormtroopers are available to the current IG as an elites, rules are in the WD. There is a chance the may be in the new codex too, so unless you're planning on a pure Stormtrooper army to run on it's own I'd hold off on buying this book until you know what's in the IG one.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not entirely sure about the future status of ST's in IG codex's, on one level they could be as they are currently: as an elites choice, on the other hand they could be only able to taken as allies thus meaning if you want to take them you need to buy the second $100 dollar (30 pages less than a "full" dex but the same price - at least in NZ).

What makes this interesting is that this is the first time GW has done it this way, yes we have the Legion of the Dammed and the =I= books as well as the Knights but they all came out _after _their parent dex's got an update so there are versions of the units within their traditional parents dexs. This is the first time it has happened this way round. 

Interesting to see how it turns out, not sure which way it will fall but for future proofing sake I'd be tempted to pick up a copy of the WD with the rules in it. Sure you won't technically be able to use those rules with the new Guard dex if it doesn't have the ST's in it because it's not Codex: IG it's Codex: AM or whatever they are calling it.It doesn't take a genius to see that it's a rebranding of the book/army not a completely "new" race and therefore IMHO (and I know people will disagree) if your opponent has any sense of fair play/decency/intellegence they should let you use the WD rules with the new IG dex if there is no ST rules within it. Just my opinion though.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Interesting that this excerpt from the new Codex says Codex: Imperial Guard...why would they not put Astra Militarium unless they weren't going to actually release it?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Part of the whole "rumors embargo" I imagine, well that's best case scenario, worst case is that ST's are not going to be in the new IG dex. If you look on the Website at the Taurox entry it mentions:










Specifically the bit about Astra Militarum, no mention of Imperial Guard. The current issue of WD Weekly uses both terms. So.... yeah jury is still out on a few things.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im sure we are all flapping at nothing, isnt the guard codex out next week with the ogryns? this militarium tempestus is just a stand alone codex for that special opps force if you wanted to do a stormtrooper with a load of commisars force.
Normal guard codex will be along shortly , along with an army box(cadian battle force has gone) calling itself astra militarium or as we know them imperial guard,just like we call adepta sorita sisters of battle and adeptus astartes space marines.and i cant see these chaps getting the boot to form there own codex,the storm troopers will no doubt still be in the mix otherwise why release both codex so close together.

also the entries in WD will list this stuff as to be used with codex: imperial guard because at the time of the WD being released codex Astra militarium doesnt exist .


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I hope we are, I'd hate to see ST's be removed from the IG dex, they make a nice counter point to the "rabble" and are a great way to work a different aesthetic into a IG force while keeping within the list. Normal IG book is out next week according to the WDW. AM is a new term rather the AA or AS which have been the official "in universe" names for ages but have never been used as official names by GW.

I know that the "Astra Militarium" doesn't exist yet, the term is used pretty much evenly with the term IG in the WDW and it says AM is released next week, but at the same time the screen shot I've chucked up above makes no mention of IG but does of the AM and a website is a lot easier to change than a hard copy (obviously).

My suspicion is that why would GW put the ST's in the new IG dex when they have just released a stand alone dex for them, surely it makes better "business sense" to get players to buy two dexes rather than one. Releasing them close together would make sense as it the two dexes would be riding the "oooohhhh shiney" factor of each other. I'm not saying that's what will happen, I'm just saying I could very easily see it happening.

Looking forward to seeing those Ogyrn though, really looking forward to seeing the sprues and how they gel with the Ogre kits.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Those Tempestus Scions are gorgeous. They look like proper high tech sci fi soldiers. Still going to keep calling them Storm Troopers though.


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> I hope we are, I'd hate to see ST's be removed from the IG dex, they make a nice counter point to the "rabble" and are a great way to work a different aesthetic into a IG force while keeping within the list. Normal IG book is out next week according to the WDW. AM is a new term rather the AA or AS which have been the official "in universe" names for ages but have never been used as official names by GW.
> 
> I know that the "Astra Militarium" doesn't exist yet, the term is used pretty much evenly with the term IG in the WDW and it says AM is released next week, but at the same time the screen shot I've chucked up above makes no mention of IG but does of the AM and a website is a lot easier to change than a hard copy (obviously).
> 
> ...


According to the GW blog this release is similar to the LotD: a part of a codex that you can field alone if you want to. I'm not surprised they did this as they seem to be releasing options for specialist units to be stand-alone armies. Inquisition, Knights, LotD, and now MT. 

Personally I love it. I love Dark Angels but have always had a place in my heart for LotD. Now I don't have to choose and can take them without needing to drop 200ish points on an HQ and Scout Squad to bring them along. And likely I would be able to take MT if I wanted. How cool the models look, I just might...but not the Taurox. The model itself looks good to me but the ridiculous 4 independent treads instead of tires thing kills it for me.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Those Taurox's would look much better as a 6X6 kinda like the Mercedes G63 AMG 6X6. 

A little Chaoss Renegades kit bash from FW would make them look like the traitor guard from 
Space Marine.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

So a single unit entry gets a supplement again, ala LotD? So there is a Knights Codex, a Stormtrooper supplement, IF, IH, BL, Ilywilly Elves, Tau something, anything else? Seven plus new dexes/supplements. But BT got scrapped. Its a wonder why I havent bought anything in 3-4 months. bitchbitchbitch enjoy your moneygrabs!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Interesting, another Guard rival; they look really familiar. Could that be a commissar, or repainted Karskins.......na? No way.  

Still on the flip side it will be interesting to see how this develops. Can I be the first one to say that, for an official Codex and not a Supplemental, it seems really short(small)? anyone else notice that?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

2nd Edition had a lot of imperial factions that could ally to Marines and Guard, this is just a revival of that idea. Likewise Codex Supplements trace their roots to third, which is how Templars were originally played.

These are not new ideas for GW to have, they're just brining them back in an attempt to move away from the strictly defined way to play that 3rd-5th had and back to the 2nd Ed's "play what you want". 6th edition is a toolkit of optional accessories, not just a straight up cash grab.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dunno what this whole deal with Guard sub-factions is but on the subject of the models. I do not care for the Taurox, has too much of a humvee/jeep feel to me and it doesn't feel archaic enough for the Imperial Guard. The Scions though I absolutely love and i'll be getting a box of them just to paint as jungle camo-soldiers. :grin:


LotN


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Craptacular filler release. 

I welcome Plastic Storm Troopers - I'd welcome Plastic anything if it's replacing resin/metal miniatures.

The Tauros thing.... Christ. Looks like something you'd find in a homebrew Starcraft mod.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I still can't believe how bad the Taurox is...it's nothing more than a half-hearted implementation of a half-arsed design. 
Awful in every way.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Svartmetall said:


> I still can't believe how bad the Taurox is...it's nothing more than a half-hearted implementation of a half-arsed design.
> Awful in every way.


So just like the MRAP then! 

Seriously, having worked around and ridden in the MRAP the real life kind of thing this is based on (I think), the real deal isn't that good either.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Strange that Militarum Tempestus got released before the Astra Militarum codex. It seems to be confusing people. Even this weeks White Dwarf seems confused, refering to a "first rank fire, second rank fire" rule update that won't appear until the Astra Militarum codex comes out. 

As for the models, the scions are an excellent kit. I even like the taurox. Although I must admit, when I saw the taurox crew pictures at first glance I thought the driver had his hand on the gunners knee. :shok:


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

SonofVulkan said:


> Strange that Militarum Tempestus got released before the Astra Militarum codex. It seems to be confusing people. Even this weeks White Dwarf seems confused, refering to a "first rank fire, second rank fire" rule update that won't appear until the Astra Militarum codex comes out.
> 
> As for the models, the scions are an excellent kit. I even like the taurox. Although I must admit, when I saw the taurox crew pictures at first glance I thought the driver had his hand on the gunners knee. :shok:


He is whispering to him "Real men drive a Taurox".


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

Zion said:


> 2nd Edition had a lot of imperial factions that could ally to Marines and Guard, this is just a revival of that idea. Likewise Codex Supplements trace their roots to third, which is how Templars were originally played.
> 
> These are not new ideas for GW to have, they're just brining them back in an attempt to move away from the strictly defined way to play that 3rd-5th had and back to the 2nd Ed's "play what you want". 6th edition is a toolkit of optional accessories, not just a straight up cash grab.


What he said.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

d3m01iti0n said:


> So a single unit entry gets a supplement again, ala LotD? So there is a Knights Codex, a Stormtrooper supplement, IF, IH, BL, Ilywilly Elves, Tau something, anything else? Seven plus new dexes/supplements. But BT got scrapped. Its a wonder why I havent bought anything in 3-4 months. bitchbitchbitch enjoy your moneygrabs!


No need to get worked up just yet,
although I do believe there is a Codex: Southpaw Space Marines en route


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, see, I really don't understand the issue with the Taurox. It isn't supposed to look pretty; it's supposed to look like it could get drop kicked by a titan and still keep the crew in somewhat functional condition, which is exactly what it looks like. I mean, honestly, have y'all looked at the rest of the guard armor? As a whole, it sorta look like a whole bunch of brick shit houses on tracks. Personally, I love the damn thing. Why? Because it looks like a brick shit house on tracks.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> No need to get worked up just yet,
> although I do believe there is a Codex: Southpaw Space Marines en route


Of course there is, because we need to add more releases in there to keep delaying Sisters!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> Of course there is, because we need to add more releases in there to keep delaying Sisters!


There is a huge marketing blackboard in GW which says

Future models and releases must follow "all" of these guidelines:
1: Will it sell?
2: By "Will it sell" we mean will it sell fuckloads?
3: Will it make people on the internet angry?
4: Will it push Sisters of Battle towards our goal of 2100?

Future merchandise must fulfil all of these obligations on behalf of our shareholders and the slightly less nitpicky and money orientated Satan


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> There is a huge marketing blackboard in GW which says
> 
> Future models and releases must follow "all" of these guidelines:
> 1: Will it sell?
> ...


If it wasn't for the fact that GW has no Marketting department I'd assume this to be true...


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

gen.ahab said:


> Yeah, see, I really don't understand the issue with the Taurox. It isn't supposed to look pretty; it's supposed to look like it could get drop kicked by a titan and still keep the crew in somewhat functional condition, which is exactly what it looks like. I mean, honestly, have y'all looked at the rest of the guard armor? As a whole, it sorta look like a whole bunch of brick shit houses on tracks. Personally, I love the damn thing. Why? Because it looks like a brick shit house on tracks.


I would agree if the stats weren't shit. A titan sneezes and this thing explodes.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Ah, well I can't say anything about the stats. Paper armor, I'm guessing?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

HokieHWT said:


> I would agree if the stats weren't shit. A titan sneezes and this thing explodes.


When Titans sneeze just about everything explodes anyways.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I know I was just trying to keep the convo in context. 11 10 10? Are you serious?!? Make it 100 points and make the armor 13 12 10.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

HokieHWT said:


> I know I was just trying to keep the convo in context. 11 10 10? Are you serious?!? Make it 100 points and make the armor 13 12 10.


13 12 10 would be worth WELL over a hundred points. You'd have better armor than a Predator!


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok then 12 12 10 and make them cost 130 like a Vendetta, they would be better transports than them with less firepower, balancing out the cost. But not 11 10 10...for what? What the hell does 11 protect? It's not going to get you where you want to go, and these are suppose to be the ELITE troop transports.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It's an armored truck, not a mainline battle tank. I think 12, 11, 10, if you wanted to really give it that robust feel, but even then you would be making it tougher than a rhino, which is a little silly. How much does this thing cost?


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

50 points for the regular, 70(80?) for the Prime. What I am saying is why put out something, for cheap points that no one would use? 11 10 10 full of storm troopers is a going to be an immediate target and is a waste of points, it won't make it to the midline in my opinion. Good thing you can deep strike, that's the only way I'll be using the troopers.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Isn't the Prime also Fast? 

Also I think you're partially paying for the Autocannons (and possibly the missiles, but I don't know if those come standard).


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes the Prime is fast...I guess I just want something like a Land Raider, heavy armor that can carry troops


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I think the Taurox is where it needs to be points-wise, when you compare it to the Chimera. It's comparably costed, but has more access points and better weapons at the expense of a lower front armor facing. The model is ugly as sin, but mechanically, I think it's ok. Is it going to find a home in dick measuring competitive builds? Probably not. But for what it's for, it's fine.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

The taurox prime is also bs4 i think. Also why is the taurox prime a fast vehicle but the normal taurox isint?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The Irish Commissar said:


> The taurox prime is also bs4 i think. Also why is the taurox prime a fast vehicle but the normal taurox isint?


Most of the Imperium is pants with stick shifts.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

gen.ahab said:


> Most of the Imperium is pants with stick shifts.


They must all be automatics


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I did a full write up for the curious: http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/04/new-release-codex-militarum-tempestus_4.html


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I just posted this in the IG thread but it fits here better:


The Amazing and fairly Handsome Bindi Baji said:


> For those that didn't know
> Codex: Militarum Tempestus is a one off release and it's not that far from being sold out


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I really doubt it Bindi. I got a copy digitally and GW hasn't announced _anything_ about it being a limited release. Here's the product information for the Stormtrooper's Dex:



> Codex: Militarum Tempestus
> For the first time, the Scions of the Schola Progenium grace the pages of their very own Codex - exclusively available here!
> The Ordo Tempestus commands the finest human soldiers in the galaxy. It’s disciplined ranks boast not only the elite Scions of the Militarum Tempestus but also brutal Commissars.
> Within the 72 pages of this hardback, full-colour book you will find:
> ...


Note the lack of "X number are available" or "limited edition" or anything else that GW does to sell those limited count items. I don't see this as something that's going to go away anytime soon.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> I really doubt it Bindi. I got a copy digitally and GW hasn't announced _anything_ about it being a limited release. Here's the product information for the Stormtrooper's Dex:


The Codex will be digital only after the hard copies sell according to customer services


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

That is unusual. GW usually flogs the hell out of something being limited in quantity.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

It's now virtually sold out in N America, i'm told there may be a few copies being sent there from elsewhere but after that...........


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice review, as always, Zion. You say what needs to be said without conjecture, whining, or being a fanboy. Based on your review, I think I'll spend my money on the new AM codex rather than the Scions.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> The Codex will be digital only after the hard copies sell according to customer services


The fuck GW? If they can do a limited print run of this then they sure as hell should be able to do a limited print run of Codex: Adepta Sororitas or whatever the hell they are calling it nowadays.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Doelago said:


> The fuck GW? If they can do a limited print run of this then they sure as hell should be able to do a limited print run of Codex: Adepta Sororitas or whatever the hell they are calling it nowadays.


and then they'll get grief for not updating it, 
when it was last released it was brought out in the way things mini releases were brought out at the time, 
there is no point releasing a limited edition of an old update of something, whilst they are already doing a complete revamp to it.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Doelago said:


> The fuck GW? If they can do a limited print run of this then they sure as hell should be able to do a limited print run of Codex: Adepta Sororitas or whatever the hell they are calling it nowadays.


Adepata Sororitas will only get a print codex when and if they get new plastic model kits...not sooner. 

Even if they are reduced to a single squadron with a transport and a mini dex like the Storm Troopers and given a print codex it will be the only way they get one...otherwise expect nothing more than digital codexes periodically updated to the current ruleset.


----------

